# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  assegni non trasferibili

## deny

consapevole che ne avrete discusso fino alla nausea, io mi pongo il problema solo oggi. da aprile saranno "fuorilegge" gli assegni liberi maggiori di 5.000 
Se la fornitura è superiore a 5000  e vengono emessi più di un assegno di importo inferiore a 5.000, questi possono essere liberi?  un altro dubbio "stupido" . ho qui la fattura di un notaio con ritenuta d'acconto emessa nei confronti di un privato (c'è solo codice fiscale) .misembra però di ricordare che nei confronti dei privati non c'è ritenuta d'acconto. sono confusa.

----------


## Patty76

> consapevole che ne avrete discusso fino alla nausea, io mi pongo il problema solo oggi. da aprile saranno "fuorilegge" gli assegni liberi maggiori di 5.000 
> Se la fornitura è superiore a 5000  e vengono emessi più di un assegno di importo inferiore a 5.000, questi possono essere liberi?  un altro dubbio "stupido" . ho qui la fattura di un notaio con ritenuta d'acconto emessa nei confronti di un privato (c'è solo codice fiscale) .misembra però di ricordare che nei confronti dei privati non c'è ritenuta d'acconto. sono confusa.

  Ciao. Se non ricordo male non è possibile nemmeno frazionare i pagamenti...ma questo non per il limite di 5.000,00 per l'assegno ma per la "segnalazione" antiriciclaggio. 
Per quanto riguarda la fattura del notaio hai ragione, per i privati non c'è ritenuta d'acconto!

----------


## deny

grazie Patty per la tua risposta che mi manda ancora più in crisi. ho alcuni clienti imprese edili che hanno forniture di parecchie migliaia di euro. come faranno a pagare tutto in una volta?

----------


## Patty76

> grazie Patty per la tua risposta che mi manda ancora più in crisi. ho alcuni clienti imprese edili che hanno forniture di parecchie migliaia di euro. come faranno a pagare tutto in una volta?

  Scusa...forse non mi sono espressa bene.... 
io parlavo degli assegni "liberi" quelli al di sotto dei 5.000 euro (come il contante) per i quali non è necessaria la clausula non trasferibile... 
per i pagamenti a cui ti riferisci, puoi pagare con quante rate vuoi, l'importante è che ci sia la clausula non trasferibile e sia intestato alla società che ha emesso la fattura... 
...almeno io ho capito così!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## deny

quindi ricapitolando per fatture fino a 5000  si possono fare assegni liberi (senza dicitura non trasferibile) ma non frazionati, per fatture con importi superiori si possono emettere diversi assegni ma sempre non trasferibili, anche se di importi inferiori a 5000 euro. confermi?

----------


## Niccolò

> quindi ricapitolando per fatture fino a 5000  si possono fare assegni liberi (senza dicitura non trasferibile) ma non frazionati, per fatture con importi superiori si possono emettere diversi assegni ma sempre non trasferibili, anche se di importi inferiori a 5000 euro. confermi?

  Una fattura superiore a 5000 deve essere pagata con assegni non trasferibili o altri mezzi di pagamento tracciabili (es: bonifici). Tutto qui.

----------


## bea69

> quindi ricapitolando per fatture fino a 5000  si possono fare assegni liberi (senza dicitura non trasferibile) ma non frazionati, per fatture con importi superiori si possono emettere diversi assegni ma sempre non trasferibili, anche se di importi inferiori a 5000 euro. confermi?

  perchè non frazionati? il pagamento lo puoi frazionare quanto vuoi....

----------


## Patty76

> perchè non frazionati? il pagamento lo puoi frazionare quanto vuoi....

  Perchè i pagamenti con assegni liberi non li puoi frazionare....a meno che l'importo totale non sia inferiore ai 5.000,00. 
Se ho una fattura di 4800,00 euro posso anche fare 3 assegni liberi di 1.600,00 euro...ma se ho una fattura di 6.000,00 euro non posso fare 3 assegni liberi di 2.000,00 euro. Naturalmente li posso fare non trasferibili!

----------


## giu.demauro

Il frazionamento degli assegni bancari è strettamente dipendente dal momento in cui essi vengono posti all'incasso. Mi spiego meglio: se mi emettono una fattura di euro 6.000,00 posso rilasciare anche 3 assegni liberi da euro 2.000,00 cadauno, intestati al mio fornitore, purchè vengano posti all'incasso in momenti diversi (meglio in giorni differenti). 
Cordialità

----------


## sifabbroni

quindi se io effetto pagamenti con assegni inferiori ai 5.000 non mi cambia nulla giusto? 
Però i blocchetti degli assegni che dal 30 aprile verranno rilasciati riportano tutti la dicitura non trasferibile?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> quindi se io effetto pagamenti con assegni inferiori ai 5.000 non mi cambia nulla giusto?

  Nella sostanza, no.   

> Però i blocchetti degli assegni che dal 30 aprile verranno rilasciati riportano tutti la dicitura non trasferibile?

  Sì. Devi essere tu a chiedere di emetterli senza la calusola. 
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Torno sull'argomento perchè leggo dal 24ore del 29/4 che per i carnet già in giro alla data del 30/4 "si potranno utilizzare liberamente per importi inferiori a 5.000 euro (senza imposta di bollo)" ......... 
Questa affermazione mi ha sorpreso.
Volevo sapere se vi risulta che se io oggi emetto un assegno di un carnet che avevo nel cassetto, posso emetterlo "libero" (voglio dire privo della clausola di non trasferibilità) senza applicare l'imposta di bollo di 1.5 euro. 
grazie

----------


## iam

> Volevo sapere se vi risulta che se io oggi emetto un assegno di un carnet che avevo nel cassetto, posso emetterlo "libero" (voglio dire privo della clausola di non trasferibilità) senza applicare l'imposta di bollo di 1.5 euro. 
> grazie

  
assolutamente si!  :Wink: 
Vedi Circolare Min. Economia del 20 marzo 2008! 
Ciao!  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, questa è una buona notizia .... !! 
Grazie iam !!   

> assolutamente si! 
> Vedi Circolare Min. Economia del 20 marzo 2008! 
> Ciao!

----------


## iam

> Beh, questa è una buona notizia .... !! 
> Grazie iam !!

  perchè... ne hai una scorta abbondante?? :Big Grin:  
Ciao Danilo, meno male... non sono l'unico Krumiro al lavoro il 1 Maggio!  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, tenuto conto che mi è appena arrivato un carnet nuovo PRIVO della clausola di non trasferibilità, e che ne consumo due all'anno ......   

> perchè... ne hai una scorta abbondante?? 
> Ciao Danilo, meno male... non sono l'unico Krumiro al lavoro il 1 Maggio!

  Io il primo maggio lavoro PER PRINCIPIO !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## CDR

Però i blocchetti degli assegni che dal 30 aprile verranno rilasciati riportano tutti la dicitura non trasferibile?[/QUOTE] 
Certo!
Rimane tuttavia ferma la possibilità di richiedere l'emissione di assegni in forma libera a condizione che la richiesta pervenga alla banca per iscritto per importi inferiori alla soglia dei 5mila euro.
 La richiesta di assegni in forma libera comporta altresì il pagamento da parte del richiedente di una somma di 1,50 euro per ogni assegno a titolo di imposta di bollo (somma non dovuta per gli assegni consegnati ai clienti prima del 30 aprile 2008 e utilizzati successivamente). 
Salve

----------


## CDR

ops...
non avevo letto la seconda pagina della discussione! 
Imparero' mai.. :Stick Out Tongue: ??? 
saluti

----------

